# art 314.23



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

case or housing (art 100), box, whatever the wires are enclosed in, etc. (my words) I don't understand what you are getting at.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

360max said:


> define enclosure as it relates to art 314.23. I've read the definition of enclosure in art 100, I'm interested to see OP opinions on the wording, specifically 314.23(H)(2)


What are you getting at?



> *314.23 Supports.* Enclosures within the scope of this article shall be supported in accordance with one or more of the provisions in 314.23(A) through (H).
> 
> 
> (H) Pendant Boxes. An enclosure supported by a pendant shall comply with 314.23(H)(1) or (H)(2).
> ...


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

would a light fixture be considered an enclosure?


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

BBQ said:


> What are you getting at?


stem mounted fixtures off 10' length of 3/4" rigid


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

360max said:


> would a light fixture be considered an enclosure?


Yes, but not one within the scope of article 314. IMO


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I disagree. in the case of the pendant fixture (H), if the light fixture is intended to be the enclosure (as some pendants are) then yes. fixtures that need a box need a box. I still don't understand the issue.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

I thought 314.23(H)(2) rules applied when mounting fixtures off rigid pipe, but it is weird how they word it, IMO


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

wildleg said:


> I disagree. in the case of the pendant fixture (H), if the light fixture is intended to be the enclosure (as some pendants are) then yes. fixtures that need a box need a box. I still don't understand the issue.


I think you are assuming a fixture intended to be a pendent.

What if I am pendent hanging a generic fixture such as an exit sign that needs an external box supplied by the EC?


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

BBQ said:


> I think you are assuming a fixture intended to be a pendent.
> 
> *What if I am pendent hanging a generic fixture such as an exit sign that needs an external box supplied by the EC?*




What article covers that install with exit light BBQ?

...in a nutshell, I'm just having a hard time understanding the wording of 314.23(H) and exactly how it applies.

If I was mounting pendant fixtures 10' off the ceiling using rigid pipe, 314.23(H) would be the enforceable article, correct?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

I have got to be honest, I am out in the yard grilling some steak tips and a few adult beverages into it. I am going to pass on this till later. :jester:


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

BBQ said:


> I have got to be honest, I am out in the yard grilling some steak tips and a few adult beverages into it. I am going to pass on this till later. :jester:


ok , thanks


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

bump


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

360max said:


> bump


The canopy at the end of the stick of rigid covers the box and makes it an enclosure,Just like a box cover would.


----------

